# "Si Si Vax". Il Jingle Bells dei Virologi.



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.

Video al secondo post.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)




----------



## JoKeR (20 Dicembre 2021)

Non farebbe ridere nemmeno se fosse una parodia.


----------



## Gamma (20 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.



Tra poco li vedremo a Sanremo assieme a Ibra.

Quanto imbarazzo comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Dicembre 2021)

La faccia di Crisanti è la morte del Natale.
Il quarto fantasma di Scrooge.


----------



## willcoyote85 (20 Dicembre 2021)

il pelato con la barba ricorda pioli.


----------



## babsodiolinter (20 Dicembre 2021)

La scienza...


----------



## hakaishin (20 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Vi ho aperto un mondo eh? 
Ma i pasdaran di questi pagliacci ci sono ancora?


----------



## diavoloINme (20 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Profondo imbarazzo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (20 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Non so come facciano a non vergognarsi quando si rivedono.. Probabilmente sono talmente partiti di testa che si metteranno i like da soli nei video.. Da radiare da qualunque albo appartengano


----------



## princeps (21 Dicembre 2021)

secondo voi qual è lo scopo di questo jingle?
a me pare solo una cosa imbarazzante


----------



## enigmistic02 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Bisogna avere la m nel cervello per dare corda a sti ebeti.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Per non dimenticare: un premio Nobel trattato come un terrorista. Questi clown che cambiavano pappagalli (A proposito, dov’è quell’altro scemo di Galli? E Sburioni?) invece, vengono fatti passare per dogma infallibili. Ma non ne hanno mai presa mezza.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non so come facciano a non vergognarsi quando si rivedono.. Probabilmente sono talmente partiti di testa che si metteranno i like da soli nei video.. Da radiare da qualunque albo appartengano


Questi sono i grandi esperti che rovinano la testa di tanta gente. Vedi? Poi uno come fa a non pensare male?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Per non dimenticare: un premio Nobel trattato come un terrorista. Questi clown che cambiavano pappagalli (A proposito, dov’è quell’altro scemo di Galli? E Sburioni?) invece, vengono fatti passare per dogma infallibili. Ma non ne hanno mai presa mezza.


Qua c’è gente che li idolatra e che da del babbeo rincitrullito ad un premio Nobel. Bello il mondo eh


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Mi sento in imbarazzo, ma non per loro, per me stesso. Perché alla fine stanno lì a prendere per il culo grazie a gente come me, e mi rappresentano pubblicamente agli occhi del mondo.

Detto questo, neanche lo ho aperto, mi immagino il degrado umano, mi darebbe solo la nausea.

Ve li siete coccolati, ciucciateveli adesso. Una carezza per chi li difende, in fondo gli voglio bene quasi come si fa con le persone normali.


----------



## KingSheva (21 Dicembre 2021)

che scempio


----------



## Dexter (21 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sento in imbarazzo, ma non per loro, per me stesso. Perché alla fine stanno lì a prendere per il culo grazie a gente come me, e mi rappresentano pubblicamente agli occhi del mondo.
> 
> Detto questo, neanche lo ho aperto, mi immagino il degrado umano, mi darebbe solo la nausea.
> 
> Ve li siete coccolati, ciucciateveli adesso. Una carezza per chi li difende, in fondo gli voglio bene quasi come si fa con le persone normali.


Per favore vedilo e leggi (anzi, canticchia) il testo  ne vale la pena te lo assicuro, fino alla fine. Non perderti neanche una strofa. Ti cito solamente "mangia il panettone, vai a fare l' iniezione" per invogliarti


----------



## livestrong (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Penso sia una delle robe più imbarazzanti mai prodotte su suolo italico nella storia


----------



## Walker (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Devastante... già le canzonette di Natale mi fanno venire il latte alle ginocchia...qui meglio stendere un velo pietoso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questi sono i grandi esperti che rovinano la testa di tanta gente. Vedi? Poi uno come fa a non pensare male?


Questo sono personaggi che si sono fatti travolgere da popolarità e soldi facili e hanno spento il cervello, personalmente non ascolto un dibattito o leggo un articolo che citi sti pagliacci da maggio 2020..le virostar ormai sono come i concorrenti del gf, purtroppo in Italia abbiamo 25 programmi di "informazione" al giorno e tutti parlano di Covid perché siamo un popolo di gente che ama disquisire sulle catastrofi.. Quindi serve sempre uno in camice da dottore da mettere lì..poi arrivare a prestarsi a una roba così va oltre l'imbarazzo.. Dimostrazione del potere della fama su chi non sa gestirla.. E poi ci lamentiamo dei calciatori di 20 anni che fanno gli scemi..


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (21 Dicembre 2021)

Madonna santa, ma perché?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


puahhaahahah

Servirà quanto cantare sui balconi


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Sarà la hit parade invernale. Che pena mamma mia.


----------



## smallball (21 Dicembre 2021)

Alla fine della pandemia, se finirà, spero che spariranno letteralmente da ogni canale televisivo


----------



## Baba (21 Dicembre 2021)

Questo è stato l’accordo:

Volete fare la canzoncina di Natale pro vaccino?
No, non ci abbasseremo fino a quel punto.
Vi paghiamo.
Ok la facciamo


----------



## Andris (21 Dicembre 2021)

>


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2021)

princeps ha scritto:


> secondo voi qual è lo scopo di questo jingle?
> a me pare solo una cosa imbarazzante


sordi.... non capite che questi non sono medici ma gente che spinge solo il prodotto??


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


I Vax Pistols presentano “Pfizer Save the Queen”.


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> puahhaahahah
> 
> Servirà quanto cantare sui balconi


Io sono andato di corsa a farmi togliere gli anticorpi anti-COVID.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> sordi.... non capite che questi non sono medici ma gente che spinge solo il prodotto??


Altro che medici..questi sono falliti che non hanno mai visto un paziente che sono solo imbarazzo per un vero medico


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io sono andato di corsa a farmi togliere gli anticorpi anti-COVID.


Troppo tardi fra qualche giorno canterai anche tu Si si Vax...


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Troppo tardi fra qualche giorno canterai anche tu Si si Vax...


non ce lo vedo @sunburn a cantare Si si vax 

E comunque, se fosse stato intonato, avrebbe fatto bene! (scherzo, troppo trash)

Hanno ultra funzionato e fatto il loro lavoro, e chi non lo comprende, beh... l' ultimo suo problema è quello che si scrive in un forum.

Ora non funzionano più come dovevano, è evidente, innegabile.

Ma non è che invalidano l' utilità avuto fino a ieri, no?


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

sunburn ha scritto:


> I Vax Pistols presentano “Pfizer Save the Queen”.



Beato te che hai voglia di fare ironia.

Per i medici no-vax che assaltano all'arma bianca invece, commenti seri e fucilazione pubblica immediata.

Il modo giusto di percorrere questa strada. Vediamo dove ci porta, và.

O forse è la strada che ci guida, noi seguiamo semplicemente il tragitto già tracciato, da bravi depensanti.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non ce lo vedo @sunburn a cantare Si si vax
> 
> E comunque, se fosse stato intonato, avrebbe fatto bene! (scherzo, troppo trash)
> 
> ...


No, certo che funzionano. Come dici tu non per quanto si pensava. E sono stati aiutati dalle temperature estive. Io penso sarebbe meglio iniziare a vaccinare in autunno per poi far scemare la protezione andando incontro all’estate.

detto questo, possiamo dire che sti pagliacci senza dignità sono ridicoli? Vedi quando te lo dicevo ?


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No, certo che funzionano. Come dici tu non per quanto si pensava. E sono stati aiutati dalle temperature estive. Io penso sarebbe meglio iniziare a vaccinare in autunno per poi far scemare la protezione andando incontro all’estate.
> 
> detto questo, possiamo dire che sti pagliacci senza dignità sono ridicoli? Vedi quando te lo dicevo ?


Infatti volevo fare il terzo vaccino verso marzo, ma ho cambiato idea e l' ho prenotato per gennaio.

Se non fanno stupidaggini tipo accorciare la durata del green pass, poi la quarta la faccio verso ottobre, e scampo pure il prossimo inverno.

Se devo vaccinarmi, tanto vale farlo bene, cercando di coprimi al massimo come dici tu, per le stagioni dove si sta al chiuso.

Sperando non debba iniettarmi pure la quinta.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo fare il terzo vaccino verso marzo, ma ho cambiato idea e l' ho prenotato per gennaio.
> 
> Se non fanno stupidaggini tipo accorciare la durata del green pass, poi la quarta la faccio verso ottobre, e scampo pure il prossimo inverno.
> 
> ...


Anche io dovevo farlo a marzo/Aprile ma l’ho prenotato per il 4 gennaio. Ma solo per paura riducano il green pass. Non ho ne tanta voglia di vaccinarmi ne tanta paura del coviddi da fare il drogato che anela la dose.
Non esageriamo con la quarta, 2 all’anno mi sembrano troppe. Lo faccia chi ha bisogno, di certo non io.

ps non mi hai risposto sui virostar


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Anche io dovevo farlo a marzo/Aprile ma l’ho prenotato per il 4 gennaio. Ma solo per paura riducano il green pass. Non ho ne tanta voglia di vaccinarmi ne tanta paura del coviddi da fare il drogato che anela la dose.
> Non esageriamo con la quarta, 2 all’anno mi sembrano troppe. Lo faccia chi ha bisogno, di certo non io.
> 
> *ps non mi hai risposto sui virostar *


non ho visto, cosa??

EDIT: ah si si, concordo.
Ma lo scrivo da tempo, i morti di fama non esistono da oggi.

Pure il più schivo e "timido" ( tipo me) che non andrebbe mai in TV nemmeno a pagamento, poi se ci metti piede una volta ti ammali.
Diventi tipo un drogato e ti pieghi a ste scenette ridicole.

Però non è che se canti "si si vax" (  ) , è automatica la patente di incompetente.

E' automatica quella di "morto di fama"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Infatti volevo fare il terzo vaccino verso marzo, ma ho cambiato idea e l' ho prenotato per gennaio.
> 
> Se non fanno stupidaggini tipo accorciare la durata del green pass, poi la quarta la faccio verso ottobre, e scampo pure il prossimo inverno.
> 
> ...



Se dovessero accorciare il greenpass a 5 mesi....


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non ho visto, cosa??


Niente ho solo detto che sono pagliacci senza dignità e te lo dico da tanto tempo


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Niente ho solo detto che sono pagliacci senza dignità e te lo dico da tanto tempo


editato


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Se dovessero accorciare il greenpass a 5 mesi....


Volerebbero bestemmie.

Dovrei vaccinarmi a giugno ( inutile), e restare semi-scoperto in autunno-inverno ( inutile)


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Volerebbero bestemmie.
> 
> Dovrei vaccinarmi a giugno ( inutile), e restare semi-scoperto in autunno-inverno ( inutile)


Infatti. Ormai non c’è più logica dai


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non ho visto, cosa??
> 
> EDIT: ah si si, concordo.
> Ma lo scrivo da tempo, i morti di fama non esistono da oggi.
> ...


L’incompetenza vien da se.
Non hanno un briciolo di credibilità ormai. E ormai l’hanno capito tutti. Sotto sotto lo sai pure tu


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> L’incompetenza vien da se.
> Non hanno un briciolo di credibilità ormai. E ormai l’hanno capito tutti. Sotto sotto lo sai pure tu


Ma no, assolutamente.
Per quanto mi riguarda, fa fede comunque sempre quello che dice un esperto piuttosto che l' uomo della strada.

Poi presi tutti gli esperti, uno valuta quali siano secondo lui i più affidabili.

Ma non confondo affatto morti di fama con competenti, uno non è collegato con l' altro.

I più bravi, sono sicuramente quelli che sanno di non sapere.

Qualità rarissima in generale, a lavoro peso cosi le persone.

E' meglio un incompetente, di uno che pensa di sapere ma non sa, è molto più gestibile e affidabile, per lo meno non fa danni.

Le persone intelligenti sanno benissimo cosa sanno, ma sanno ancora meglio quello che *non *sanno


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non ce lo vedo @sunburn a cantare Si si vax
> 
> E comunque, se fosse stato intonato, avrebbe fatto bene! (scherzo, troppo trash)
> 
> ...


Sembra quasi tu stia cercando di convincere te stesso. Chi lo ha fatto sto vaggino buon/male per lui, nel senso che adesso si sbandiera il green pass, poi in futuro chissà se c'avranno voglia di sbandierarlo ancora o se forse questo sentimento si trasformerà in rabbia nei confronti dei governanti che li hanno costretti a subire un trattamento sanitario in maniera coercitiva senza un obbligo vero e proprio. Una cosa è sicura: al di là delle idiozie e amenità che si sostengono in televisione, dove i media sono stati coaptati per veicolare la scelta delle persone in una specifica direzione, la comunità scientifica NON è all'unanimità d'accordo sulla validità dei vaccini.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sembra quasi tu stia cercando di convincere te stesso. Chi lo ha fatto sto vaggino buon/male per lui, nel senso che adesso si sbandiera il green pass, poi in futuro chissà se c'avranno voglia di sbandierarlo ancora o se forse questo sentimento si trasformerà in rabbia nei confronti dei governanti che li hanno costretti a subire un trattamento sanitario in maniera coercitiva senza un obbligo vero e proprio. Una cosa è sicura: al di là delle idiozie e amenità che si sostengono in televisione, dove i media sono stati coaptati per veicolare la scelta delle persone in una specifica direzione, la comunità scientifica NON è all'unanimità d'accordo sulla validità dei vaccini.


Convincermi de che?

Basta fare guardare una tabella a mio cugino di 10 anni per vedere i dati pre e post vaccinazioni.

Penso lo capirebbe da solo.

Se invece il tuo problema è il green pass in generale, beh se ne può discutere.

Non lo vivo, quindi è un problema che non mi pongo.

Basterebbe fidarsi dei nostri delegati a fare queste scelte ( ministero della salute, AIFA, EMA) e vaccinarsi, e non ci sarebbe il problema del Green Pass

Se poi non ti fidi amen, pensiero tuo che accetto.

Ma occhio che son gli stessi che autorizzano mille mila sostanze che mettono nei cibi e che ti mangi ogni giorno da decenni.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Convincermi de che?
> 
> Basta fare guardare una tabella a mio cugino di 10 anni per vedere i dati pre e post vaccinazioni.
> 
> Penso lo capirebbe da solo.


Sono contento che tu sia in grado di affermare con certezza aspetti che vengono discussi ancora dalla comunità scientifica. E ammaestra pure tuo cugino, forse lui riesci a convincerlo.

Ho letto adesso il resto del tuo messaggio che hai aggiunto dopo, pertanto lo commento. Personalmente ritengo che la validità di una teoria si fondi sul numero di persone che la riconoscono veritiera. Benché la scienza abbia commesso nella storia degli errori marchiani, ritengo che nel 2021 si possa affermare che se la comunità scientifica fosse concorde su una teoria si debba riconoscerne la validità. Ma in questo caso il rigore scientifico viene meno proprio per questo motivo. Leggo che.si vogliono vaccinare i bambini, quando i trial clinici termineranno nel 2024: vogliamo parlare di vaccino sperimentale ancora? Vogliamo usare un termine diverso? Può cambiare la forma, non la sostanza. Trattasi ancora di vaccino sperimentale. Quindi se permetti voglio essere libero di scegliere, visto che si tratta di una sperimentazione.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Dicembre 2021)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sono contento che tu sia in grado di affermare con certezza aspetti che vengono discussi ancora dalla comunità scientifica. E ammaestra pure tuo cugino, forse lui riesci a convincerlo.


In realtà a me tutta la comunità scientifica pare concorde sul funzionamento dei vaccini.

Boh, non so Ale che te pasa nella cabeza per non vedere ( almeno sui numeri!!) dati chiarissimi.

Non è qui che ognuno puo' avere la sua opinione, i numeri sono numeri.

Comunque amen, tanto non decidiamo ne tu ne io, è un pour parler.

Io mi gioco i miei 2 cents, che senza vaccini oggi saremmo in una situazione peggio di quella Bergamo Marzo 2020


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> In realtà a me tutta la comunità scientifica pare concorde sul funzionamento dei vaccini.
> 
> Boh, non so Ale che te pasa nella cabeza per non vedere ( almeno sui numeri!!) dati chiarissimi.
> 
> ...


Non mi passa niente per la testa, ma da ingegnere elettronico imbestialisco quando si parla di rigore scientifico. Non c'è uniformità di giudizio, tra chi fa ricerca e ragiona con la propria zucca non si è concordi sul vaccino. Poi se vai dal medico di base che ha studiato medicina 40 anni fa e ti dice di vaccinarti perché non ti succede niente sulla base del nulla cosmico è un altro discorso.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Siore e siori Ecco a voi i rappresentanti della schienzah che decidono delle nostre vite.


----------



## Alkampfer (21 Dicembre 2021)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Siore e siori Ecco a voi i rappresentanti della schienzah che decidono delle nostre vite.


decidono le multinazionali. loro sono solo gli attoretti assunti per fare pubblicità al loro prodotto.
questo è il risultato.
la Scienza, con la s maiuscola, non ha bisogno di pubblicità.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Che trash. Ma veramente siamo a sto livello?


----------



## Sam (21 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque adesso sappiamo che ci leggono e prendono appunti.

Le canzonette vax le abbiamo iniziate qui su MilanWorld!
Se cantano il mio A Natale Puoi li denuncio per violazione di copyright.

MilanWorld si conferma luogo profetico, e non solo per il Milan.


----------



## admin (21 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque, sono più bravi a cantare che a fare i medici...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono più bravi a cantare che a fare i medici...


“Medici”


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> decidono le multinazionali. loro sono solo gli attoretti assunti per fare pubblicità al loro prodotto.
> questo è il risultato.
> la Scienza, con la s maiuscola, non ha bisogno di pubblicità.


Chiaro, mi riferivo a coloro che vengono visti come i messia della scienza qua in itaglia, la scienza vera nulla c'entra con sti pagliacci, e quanto pare neanche con questa nazione


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono più bravi a cantare che a fare i medici...


Cominciò tutto con i balletti su tiktok da parte di medici e infermieri. Da candidare al nobel dicevano...


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono più bravi a cantare che a fare i medici...


Sono dei moderni partyposse


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Dicembre 2021)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque, sono più bravi a cantare che a fare i medici...


Oppure per citare un modo di dire di Berlusconi : "Sono sempre più intonati che intelligenti".


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> non ce lo vedo @sunburn a cantare Si si vax
> 
> E comunque, se fosse stato intonato, avrebbe fatto bene! (scherzo, troppo trash)
> 
> ...


Eh purtroppo ho sviluppato le mie doti canore a San Siro, quindi timbro roco tipico di chi canta a squarciagola per 90 minuti tra i fumi dell’alcol(e non necessariamente solo dell’alcol)…


----------



## sunburn (21 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Beato te che hai voglia di fare ironia.
> 
> Per i medici no-vax che assaltano all'arma bianca invece, commenti seri e fucilazione pubblica immediata.
> 
> ...


L’ultima volta che ho fatto ironia sui no-vax te la sei presa a male e sei andato dalla madre di Lukaku chiedendole di maledire me e la mia progenie…


----------



## Mika (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


E' la cosa più triste che io abbia visto, batte anche la Haka fatta per pubblicità a San Siro dal Milan.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque son stati bravi, le hits vanno lanciate nei giusti momenti, a breve ci si dovrà trovare tutti sui terrazzi a cantare, schizzera al primo posto entro la fine delle festività.


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Mika ha scritto:


> E' la cosa più triste che io abbia visto, batte anche la Haka fatta per pubblicità a San Siro dal Milan.


La cosa davvero triste é che questi imbecilli stanno in tv a pontificare da 2 anni in qualità di "medici" pur non avendo visitato un paziente manco a pagamento. Ovviamente la stupidità italiana fa sì che li si segua pure.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Scusate,è qui il circo??


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Dicembre 2021)

Continua, proprio se ne sbatte. Altro che vergogna...


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (21 Dicembre 2021)

Chiaramente questi sono i fior di "addetti ai lavori" di cui dobbiamo fidarci a occhi chiusi. Sfido i sì-vax a difendere questi pagliacci.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Comunque, attendo trepidante la versione rap di Fecciedez.


----------



## Alfabri (21 Dicembre 2021)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Chiaramente questi sono i fior di "addetti ai lavori" di cui dobbiamo fidarci a occhi chiusi. Sfido i sì-vax a difendere questi pagliacci.


Eccolo. Non c'è niente da difendere, questo è un crimine contro l'umanità, non i vaccini.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Eccolo. Non c'è niente da difendere, questo è un crimine contro l'umanità, non i vaccini.



Eh no, caro amico, perdonami.

Non si può discriminare adesso. Le cose sono intimamente legate.

Altrimenti, ad esempio, rivediamo tutte le valutazioni sui cori contro i giocatori di colore, e li classifichiamo come normali sfottò contro un giocatore della squadra avversaria, derubricando il fattore razzista.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Continua, proprio se ne sbatte. Altro che vergogna...


comunque mi pare assurdo non li abbiano chiamati per un cinepanettone


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> I virologi star si esibiscono in una versione Jingle Bells per incentivare le vaccinazioni.
> 
> Video al secondo post.


Fantastico! Dai dai...dopo questo successone si può provare lo stesso metodo per convincere gli italiani a scaricare l'App Immun....ah no


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2021)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Qua c’è gente che li idolatra e che da del babbeo rincitrullito ad un premio Nobel. Bello il mondo eh


Incredibile il revisionismo che hanno fatto e stanno facendo....ormai questa è la "SCENZAH"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2021)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Per favore vedilo e leggi (anzi, canticchia) il testo  ne vale la pena te lo assicuro, fino alla fine. Non perderti neanche una strofa. Ti cito solamente "mangia il panettone, vai a fare l' iniezione" per invogliarti


----------



## KILPIN_91 (21 Dicembre 2021)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mi sento in imbarazzo, ma non per loro, per me stesso. Perché alla fine stanno lì a prendere per il culo grazie a gente come me, e mi rappresentano pubblicamente agli occhi del mondo.
> 
> Detto questo, neanche lo ho aperto, mi immagino il degrado umano, mi darebbe solo la nausea.
> 
> Ve li siete coccolati, ciucciateveli adesso. Una carezza per chi li difende, in fondo gli voglio bene quasi come si fa con le persone normali.


È di un cringe assoluto,roba che Mario Giordano a confronto è un premio Nobel


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (22 Dicembre 2021)

Alfabri ha scritto:


> Eccolo. Non c'è niente da difendere, questo è un crimine contro l'umanità, non i vaccini.


Quello che canta "i nonni non baciare" sulle note di jingle bells è lo stesso che irrideva con Nobel con cui è in disaccordo sulla questione vaccini. Non stiamo discutendo dei vaccini ma della credibilità di chi in tv fa poi la morale agli altri.


----------



## danjr (22 Dicembre 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>


Penso sia una cosa fatta per sensibilizzare soprattutto i bambini, può piacere o meno ma non estremizzerei


----------



## admin (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ma quanto la quotiamo un’ospitata a Sanscemo? Magari con quello scemo di Lauro travestito da siringa (Tanto, tra una pera e l’altra…)


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

danjr ha scritto:


> Penso sia una cosa fatta per sensibilizzare soprattutto i bambini, può piacere o meno ma non estremizzerei


Solo per questo son da impiccare


----------



## Manue (22 Dicembre 2021)

Ma non hanno provato vergogna?


----------



## Ringhio8 (22 Dicembre 2021)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ma non hanno provato vergogna?


Provano orgoglio i loro fan, figurati se non lo provano loro stessi....


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2021)

stamattina ho visto la risposta di Razzi cantando


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Dicembre 2021)

Bergoglio e Shakira per la versione latina: waka waka vax


----------



## BossKilla7 (23 Dicembre 2021)

Hit


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2021)

*Il cantante Ultimo le "canta" ai virologi con una storia Instagram dove dice: "Lasciate che a cantare e a tornare sul palco siano i cantanti e tutti quelli che lavorano con noi. Sono due anni che molti di noi non possono fare il nostro mestiere. Tornate negli ospedali a fare il vostro lavoro. Smettetela di andare in tv a fare i pagliacci e le star".*


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il cantante Ultimo le "canta" ai virologi con una storia Instagram dove dice: "Lasciate che a cantare e a tornare sul palco siano i cantanti e tutti quelli che lavorano con noi. Sono due anni che molti di noi non possono fare il nostro mestiere. Tornate negli ospedali a fare il vostro lavoro. Smettetela di andare in tv a fare i pagliacci e le star".*


L'unico che ha le palle di parlare, ogni tanto. Non a caso, non si vede quasi più in tv da quando protestò per la vittoria di Mahmood a Sanremo.


----------



## gabri65 (23 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il cantante Ultimo le "canta" ai virologi con una storia Instagram dove dice: "Lasciate che a cantare e a tornare sul palco siano i cantanti e tutti quelli che lavorano con noi. Sono due anni che molti di noi non possono fare il nostro mestiere. Tornate negli ospedali a fare il vostro lavoro. Smettetela di andare in tv a fare i pagliacci e le star".*



Questo ha appena firmato la sua condanna a morte.

R.I.P.


----------



## Ringhio8 (23 Dicembre 2021)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Il cantante Ultimo le "canta" ai virologi con una storia Instagram dove dice: "Lasciate che a cantare e a tornare sul palco siano i cantanti e tutti quelli che lavorano con noi. Sono due anni che molti di noi non possono fare il nostro mestiere. Tornate negli ospedali a fare il vostro lavoro. Smettetela di andare in tv a fare i pagliacci e le star".*


Uh la la, applausi a scena aperta. Condivido condivido e condivido, grande.


----------

